# Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

						Die Simpsons sagten es bereits 1998 voraus und zuletzt gab es auch immer wieder Gerüchte: Disney übernimmt die Mehrheit der Aktien von 21st Century Fox und verleibt sich die Unterhaltungssparte ein. Nicht zum Deal gehört die Nachrichtensparte Fox Broadcasting.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*


----------



## lordberti (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Und das Thema HDR10+ von Samsung was nur 21st Century Fox unterstützen wollte, ist somit wohl vom tisch. 
Weil Disney in Zukunft auf Dolby Vision setzt. Guardians of The Galaxy 2 wird in USA bei Streaming Diensten bereits in 4K Dolby Vision angeboten. Selbst James Cameron Bestätigte ja zuletzt das Avatar in Dolby Vision neu Gemaster wird und alle Zukünftigen Avatar Filme gleich in Dolby Vision Gemastert werden.
Somit Unterstützen alle Hollywood Studios Dolby Vision. Für Samsung mehr als ein Desaster.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



lordberti schrieb:


> Somit Unterstützen alle Hollywood Studios Dolby Vision. Für Samsung mehr als ein Desaster.


Wenn, dann wäre es im ganzen Film-Bereich ein Desaster, wenn statt eines offenen Standards nun proprietärer Müll wieder die Oberhand gewinnt. Die Lizenzgeber von Dolby wird das allerdings freuen, da die sich die Taschen füllen können.

Zudem wird Disney weiter die Marken ausschlachten, wie sie es bereits mit Star Wars oder Marvel machen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Beim Avengers Reboot könnte jetzt ja theoretisch Wolverine mitmachen . Das wäre .


----------



## Atma (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ein schwarzer Tag für die US-Contentindustrie. Das Krebsgeschwür namens The Walt Disney Company wird immer fetter und die Contentvielfalt immer weniger. Damit muss ich nun lebewohl zu den Marken Alien, Avatar & Co. sagen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Atma schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Tag für die US-Contentindustrie. Das Krebsgeschwür namens The Walt Disney Company wird immer fetter und die Contentvielfalt immer weniger. Damit muss ich nun lebewohl zu den Marken Alien, Avatar & Co. sagen.




aufwachen!!!
Alien liegt scho seit mehreren film teilen zerschossen in der ecke


----------



## hotfirefox (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Naja jetzt kann man wenigstens die X-Men in das Marvelfilmuniversum integrieren.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> aufwachen!!!
> Alien liegt scho seit mehreren film teilen zerschossen in der ecke


Wie schön, dass deine Meinung keine Gewichtung hat. Alien 1 & 2 werden immer meine Lieblingsteile bleiben, Prometheus gefiel mir ebenfalls und nachdem ich durch den schlechten Trailer und die negativen Kritiken mit niedrigen Erwartungen an Covenant ran bin, war ich doch ganz angenehm überrascht. Vom Drehbuch her eindeutig kein Meisterwerk, audiovisuell jedoch ganz schick.


----------



## Nuallan (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Naja jetzt kann man wenigstens die X-Men in das Marvelfilmuniversum integrieren.



Jop. Freu mich schon auf "X-Men vs Avengers vs Aliens vs Predators vs Jedi". Wird sicher Milliarden einspielen.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Geil dann bekommen wir sicher bald Kylo Ren vs Alien, oder Mickey Mouse adventures to Predator World 
Alles natürlich USK 12


----------



## RRe36 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Na gut das Jackmans Wolverine mit Logan schon beendet wurde. Das wäre bestimmt grauenhaft wenn sie den noch in das sowieso dezent stark gefüllte MCU gepresst hätten.

Disneys Kaufwahn ist irgendwie schon etwas eigenartig.


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Naja jetzt kann man wenigstens die X-Men in das Marvelfilmuniversum integrieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk



Und nicht zu vergessen die Fantastic 4 auch. Schlechter als deren letzter Teil kann Marvels Version ja auch nicht werden.

Fehlen nur noch die Vertriebsrechte des Hulk (die liegen beu Universal Studios, weshalb jener keinen eigenen Film mehr bekommt) und die Exklusivrechte von Spiderman und Marvel wäre wieder komplett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Wenn das mal gut geht da bekanntlich fette Kater das Mäusejagen verlernen. Dann könnte im Vorspann mit einer leichten und dezenten Namensänderung folgendes über den Screen flimmern: World Disney presents ....


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Disney geht mir langsam echt auf den Sack Star Wars haben die schon in den Dreck gezogen... Bin gespannt wann Episode 30 rauskommt.... 2019?


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Much wundert es eher dass das Kartellamt da kein Veto eingelegt hat


----------



## Standeck (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Schon interessant dass die das gerade heute verkünden, wo SW EP8 gerade im Kino anläuft. Damit die Aktienkurse wahrscheinlich noch mehr abgehen als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Bluebird (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Much wundert es eher dass das Kartellamt da kein Veto eingelegt hat



im Amiland druecken sie da schon mal beide Augen zu ... leider .


----------



## Atma (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Bluebird schrieb:


> im Amiland druecken sie da schon mal beide Augen zu ... leider .


Das US-Kartellamt arbeitet bestimmt schon längst nach Trumps Motto "America first"


----------



## herzlhoernchen (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Disney geht mir langsam echt auf den Sack Star Wars haben die schon in den Dreck gezogen... Bin gespannt wann Episode 30 rauskommt.... 2019?



Was laberst du da ?
Star Wars wahr schon von anfang an ein Neunteiler, und was Lukas mit I-III abgeliefert hat war auch ned besonders prickelnd. Da war es schon gut das dem jemand das Ruder aus der Hand nimmt.
Und Rouge One war echt gut.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Na da bin ich fein raus mit meinem LG OLED


Atma schrieb:


> Alien 1 & 2 werden immer meine Lieblingsteile  bleiben, Prometheus gefiel mir ebenfalls und nachdem ich durch den  schlechten Trailer und die negativen Kritiken mit niedrigen Erwartungen  an Covenant ran bin, war ich doch ganz angenehm überrascht. Vom Drehbuch  her eindeutig kein Meisterwerk, audiovisuell jedoch ganz  schick.


Verdient einen ganz fetten Daumen. Das sehe ich genauso!
Und jaaa Star Wars Forstsetzung kommt. Wenns einer kann dann Quentin Tarantino. Nur ihm traue ich sowas zu.


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Rogue One ist aber nicht wirklich eine Episode, sondern ein Prequel. Das der Film dennoch voll gefetzt hat, kann ich nicht bestreiten. Schlechter als die letzte Episode, die nichts als ein zusammengeklauter Mist aus den alten Teilen war, geht bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Nuallan (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Und jaaa Star Wars Forstsetzung kommt. Wenns einer kann dann Quentin Tarantino. Nur ihm traue ich sowas zu.



Quentin Tarantino dreht wenn überhaupt Star Trek, nicht Star Wars. Wobei es da zugegebenermaßen seit 2009 keinen großen Unterschied mehr gibt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Nachdem ich jetzt den neuen Star Wars zum zweiten mal gesehen habe (Vorpremiere und jetzt vor ner Stunde nochmal) bin Ich von dieser uebernahme alles andere als begeistert. 
Und das sage Ich als jemand dem TFA und R1 zugesagt haben. (TFA war mehr als ok und  R1 fand ich klasse)

Eigentlich kein Spoiler aber das kann die konkrete Erwartung beeinflussen : 


Spoiler



Wenn die meinen aus jedem Franchise einen Marvel abklatsch machen zu muessen bitte, aber ohne mich.


----------



## Rollora (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> aufwachen!!!
> Alien liegt scho seit mehreren film teilen zerschossen in der ecke


Selbst das was da in der Ecke liegt kann nur besser sein, als ein familienfreundliches Alien





Nuallan schrieb:


> Jop. Freu mich schon auf "X-Men vs Avengers vs  Aliens vs Predators vs Jedi". Wird sicher Milliarden einspielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird es bei den heutigen, anspruchslosen Kinobesuchern tatsächlich. Mehr Helden=mehr Kinobesucher. Allein die Vorfreude vieler auf Filme wie Avengers und aktuell den 3. Teil zeigt, dass dem so ist


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



herzlhoernchen schrieb:


> Was laberst du da ?
> Star Wars wahr schon von anfang an ein Neunteiler, und was Lukas mit I-III abgeliefert hat war auch ned besonders prickelnd. Da war es schon gut das dem jemand das Ruder aus der Hand nimmt.
> Und Rouge One war echt gut.



Bist du : banane: ? Guck dir mal den Neuen mist an schon die ersten 3 Episoden nach Teil 3 waren ...Mäßig und dann kommt Disney und schlachtet die "Sau" ganz aus und die Filet´s schmeisen sie weg.
Wenn dir die neuen Teile gut gefallen ist das dein Bier. Dann schaust du höchst wahrscheinlich auch gerne Transformers und Fast and Furious. Weil es die selbe Mach-Art ist die mir einfach nicht zusagt.
Absolut Anspruchslos. Keine Liebe fürs Detail, kein Herz keine Seele. Flaue Kurze Geschichte mit wenig Inhalt und überwiegend zu viel Ballern zu viel Tot und Zerstören...Die ersten 3 hatten mehr Tiefe. 
Einfach nur Melken die Sau weils Geld bringt. Star Wars endwickelt sich leider zu einer Trash Serie von Tele 5 - Schade.

Und nur weil das Deine Meinung ist das Mickey Maus Tolle Filme daraus gemacht hat muss du mir nicht mit "was laberst du da" kommen.  Weil´s nach meiner Ansicht und der Vieler Falsch ist.
Diese schei* Ghetto-Gamel-Sprache... ey was laberst du man... Was laberst du alter...Sorry so nicht!


----------



## Rollora (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Much wundert es eher dass das Kartellamt da kein Veto eingelegt hat


Weil aus den Verhandlungen Disney eine 10 Teilige Anwalts-filmreihe machen würde und wir uns das jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten ansehen müssten.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Disney wird STAR WARS ausschlachten bis zum geht-nicht-mehr.

Nach dieser Trilogie wird ja noch eine kommen und danach sehr wahrscheinlich nochmal eine. Wenn es nach Disney ginge, würden wahrscheinlich sogar noch von Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter nochmal Filme kommen, Hauptsache die Kuh wird gemolken bis sich kein Geld mehr drucken lässt. 

Wie Disney es geschafft hat, so dermaßen mein liebstes Kindheitsmärchen kaputt zu machen, ist wirklich beispiellos.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Hollywood bringt eh nichts Gescheites hervor. Ob da nun Disney oder Fox vor dem Verblödungsfilm steht, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt den neuen Star Wars zum zweiten mal gesehen habe (Vorpremiere und jetzt vor ner Stunde nochmal) bin Ich von dieser uebernahme alles andere als begeistert. [/SPOILER]



Mit anderen Worten: "Ich finde die Produkte zwar doof, habe sie mir aber trotzdem gleich zweimal gekauft." Finde den Fehler.  Ein Manager, der das liest, versteht nur, dass du sogar mehr Geld als unbedingt nötig dafür ausgegeben hast. Solange ihr nicht mit eurem Geldbeutel durch Nichtkauf abstimmt, hat Disney doch nicht den geringsten Grund irgend etwas zu ändern. Würde ich auch nicht, wenn mir die Leute den Murks so oder so aus den Händen reißen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rollora (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



herzlhoernchen schrieb:


> Was laberst du da ?
> Star Wars wahr schon von anfang an ein Neunteiler, und was Lukas mit I-III abgeliefert hat war auch ned besonders prickelnd. Da war es schon gut das dem jemand das Ruder aus der Hand nimmt.
> Und Rouge One war echt gut.



Ums mal mit deinem Tonfall zu sagen "Was laberst du da?"
Die neuen Teile haben nichts mehr mit Lucas' Vision zu tun, demnach völlig irrelevant ob er irgendwann in den 70ern mal was auf 9 Teile ausgelegt hat. Zumal EP1-3 ja gezeigt haben, dass das Nonsens ist, so leer wie diese Filme waren steckten da keine 30 Jahre überlegung drin


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: "Ich finde die Produkte zwar doof, habe sie mir aber trotzdem gleich zweimal gekauft." Finde den Fehler.  Ein Manager, der das liest, versteht nur, dass du sogar mehr Geld als unbedingt nötig dafür ausgegeben hast. Solange ihr nicht mit eurem Geldbeutel durch Nichtkauf abstimmt, hat Disney doch nicht den geringsten Grund irgend etwas zu ändern. Würde ich auch nicht, wenn mir die Leute den Murks so oder so aus den Händen reißen.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Nur das ich mir jeden Film der mich interessiert zwei mal im Kino ansehe, weil man beim zweiten mal viel mehr mitbekommt und Ich verurteile eigentlich keine Filme in die ich ein emotionales Investment habe nach einmal sehen... Aber das darf ja jeder handhaben wie er will, nicht ? 

Ist halt doof wenn man nicht zur Piraterie neigt und ein Produkt tatsaechlich bezahlen muss um sich eine Meinung zu bilden 

Edit: Lucas hatte eh immer nur eine Vision. Als Worldbuilder war er spitze und da waren 1-3 auch sehr gut. Als Storyteller war er unterste Schublade. Wenn man sich seinen original cut von A new hope ansieht wird einem schlecht.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nur das ich mir jeden Film der mich interessiert zwei mal im Kino ansehe, weil man beim zweiten mal viel mehr mitbekommt und Ich verurteile eigentlich keine Filme in die ich ein emotionales Investment habe nach einmal sehen... Aber das darf ja jeder handhaben wie er will, nicht ?
> 
> Ist halt doof wenn man nicht zur Piraterie neigt und ein Produkt tatsaechlich bezahlen muss um sich eine Meinung zu bilden



O.k., einverstanden, jetzt verstehe ich deine Intention. Dass du für deine Meinungsbildung auch bereit bist, zu bezahlen, ehrt dich.  Aber dennoch bleibt die Frage, warum Disney seine Strategie ändern sollte, wenn die Leute die Produkte, mit denen sie so unzufrieden sind, kaufen?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Naja, Ich habe keine Intention mehr das selbe fuer den 9. Teil der Saga zu tun. Auch werde Ich kein Geld fuer Merchandise ausgeben. Ich hatte eigentlich seit meiner Kindheit Freude an Lego Star Wars und mir ueberlegt da nochmal einen Sternenzerstoerer zu kaufen... Daraus wird jetzt auch nichts. 
Fuer Disney fallen bei Leuten wie mir zumindest keine "aftersale" Gewinne ab... Ich bezweifle aber, dass das reicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Man muss ja nicht alles kaufen und für ein bis zwei schöne Sachen würde ich mich schon erweichen lassen. Ich selber habe sogar die 3. Generation überhaupt noch nicht gesehen und hatte schon bei der 2. Runde mitunter Probleme nicht an ein auspressen wie eine Zitrone zu denken.
Sicherlich mag es mal für so viele Teile ausgelegt gewesen sein nur ist es wirklich nötig es Wörtlich bis zur letzten Sekunde umzusetzen oder lieber nur den gekochten Sud der einen Film sehenswert macht


----------



## Standeck (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



> Der schlechteste Cosmic Wars aller Zeiten. Ich werde ihn mir nur noch drei mal ansehen. Heute.



Lukas hat seine Ideen für Episode 7- 9 damals alle in Episode 6 verpackt und damit das Kapitel abgeschlossen weil er keine Lust hatte diese Filme zu drehen.


----------



## AYAlf (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Disney geht mir langsam echt auf den Sack Star Wars haben die schon in den Dreck gezogen... Bin gespannt wann Episode 30 rauskommt.... 2019?



Alles was recht ist... das hat George Lucas schon ganz alleine geschafft, mit Star Wars 1-3. Alles was danach von Disney kam, war 1.000.000fach besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Alleine schon die Durchnummerierung mit dem erschheinen der 2. Garde fand ich komisch und wenn nach so vielen vielen Jahren erst die Fortsetzung kommt und einem erzählt wird das selbst das noch nicht das Ende ist kann man sich schon am Kopf kratzen.
Vielleicht hätte man einfach die Perlen so gelassen wie die waren und hätte nach der eh so langen Zeit lieber ein komplettes Remake rausgebracht ala Star Wars " Die wahre Geschichte " oder so und sich vielleicht auch nur auf 3 Teile beschränkt. Nur mal ein Gedanke zur späten Stunde


----------



## Homerclon (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn das mal gut geht da bekanntlich fette Kater das Mäusejagen verlernen. Dann könnte im Vorspann mit einer leichten und dezenten Namensänderung folgendes über den Screen flimmern: World Disney presents ....



Gut für Disney das sie ihre Maus schon haben, samt seiner Freundin.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Atma schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass deine Meinung keine Gewichtung hat. Alien 1 & 2 werden immer meine Lieblingsteile bleiben, Prometheus gefiel mir ebenfalls und nachdem ich durch den schlechten Trailer und die negativen Kritiken mit niedrigen Erwartungen an Covenant ran bin, war ich doch ganz angenehm überrascht. Vom Drehbuch her eindeutig kein Meisterwerk, audiovisuell jedoch ganz schick.



Prometheus war im großen und ganzen auch besser als Covenant. Covenant war Mist, dass hat Scott schön selbst versaut. 
Und visuell waren die Alien etwa auf I am Legend Niveau.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Das kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Covenant hat für mich die Reihe versaut.


----------



## SilentHunter (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ich stelle mir gerade die Simpsons im weichgespülten Disneylook mit reizfreien Inhalten vor .Homer trinkt nur noch Light Bier und alle werden ala Körperfresserfilm zu Ned Flanders Klonen .Gelegentliche Musikaleinlagen werden zum Standard und political corectness zur obersten Pflicht für die Drehbücher .Jeder Seriencharakter bekommt seine eigene pre/sequel Serie und das ganze Exclusiv zu sehen bei Disneystreams .



Two-Face schrieb:


> Disney wird STAR WARS ausschlachten bis zum geht-nicht-mehr.
> 
> Nach dieser Trilogie wird ja noch eine kommen und danach sehr  wahrscheinlich nochmal eine. Wenn es nach Disney ginge, würden  wahrscheinlich sogar noch von Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter nochmal  Filme kommen, Hauptsache die Kuh wird gemolken bis sich kein Geld mehr  drucken lässt.
> 
> ...



War nicht irgendwo mal eine Herr der Ringe Serie im Gespräch ?

Amazon verfilmt "Herr der Ringe" als TV-Serie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Könnte von der Taktik her das Ende für Netflex sein.

Diese Akquirierung beinhaltet viele Lizensen hinter denen viele der gezeigten Produkte auf Netflex stehen.
Alle Marvel`s, alle animierten Hollywood Filme und viele beliebte und bekannte Serien wie Lost zB.

Untermauern tut dies der Versuch einen Disnep Streaming Dienst auf zu bauen (ist sein diesem Jahr in Planung).

Sehr interessant. Wie nutzt man dies zum eigenen Vorteil? Preise für Netflex ist schon gestiegen. Dies könnte erhöhte Lizensgebühren sein, so kann man auch seinen Konkurenten unterbieten beim Markteintritt.    ...es ist mir früher schon aufgefallen, dass Netflex immer mehr eigen Produktionen startet.     

Ich empfinde es wie ein Krieg da drausen und ich beobachte gerne Zug um Zug der Probanden.
Manchmal ist es schade keine entscheidende Rolle darin zu spielen als einzelner.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Alles was recht ist... das hat George Lucas schon ganz alleine geschafft, mit Star Wars 1-3. Alles was danach von Disney kam, war 1.000.000fach besser.



Niemals wo von redest du 1-3? oder Episode 1-3? Diesney hat da den Charakter völlig negative verändert. 1 Mio mal? Ne tut mir leid die Disney-Star Wars Streifen sind Tele5 Filme in Richtung Sharkando.
Und wenn du 1 Dezillion als untermahlung nimmst die Filme haben NICHTS mit Star Wars im Klassischen Sinne zu tun. Nichts.
 Das ist als wenn du sagst Star Trek und Babilon 5 sind das Gleiche weil beide im Weltall spielen, ganz andere Liga.:Kotz: 



e4syyy schrieb:


> Was laberst du?



War klar das iiiirgendein Horst genau das schreibt, logisch. Da Spiegelt sich der Soziale stand wieder.
Hier im Forum ganz groß und in der Realen Welt ne Luftpumpe. Solche Typen wie dich kenne ich.
Kein Anstand,kein Respekt .Lächerlich und Traurig zugleich. 
Da hab ich wohl genau dein Nerv getroffen weil du tele5, RTL-Müll Assi-Produktionen gerne magst.
Statt andere zu versuch mit deinem Kindergartenverhalten aus der Reserve zu Locken. Trage lieber etwas Konstruktives zum Thema bei bevor du dich ganz Lächerlich machst.




Ich glaube das Century Fox an Disney geht ist so eine Monsanto-Bayer Geschichte. Disney kann eine Sache; schöne Märchen erzählen... Das können/konnten die wirklich.
Aber wenn ich mir den größten Teil aller Disnes Real-Film Produktionen anschaue, "die nichts mit Disneys klassikern zutun haben" ist das wenns um Aktion geht echter Murks.
Märchen Klassiker vielleicht aber Aktion/Thriller/Soap´s etc  Filme..das geht gar nicht.
Wenn ich Heute an Disney denke Kommen mir nur diese Sendungen die Kinder verblöden lassen auf dem Disney Channel Hanna Montana oder JUSTIN BIBER in den Kopf.
Also meine Kinder versuche ich nur Inteligentes Fernsehen schauen zu lassen wenn sie schauen- Dokus,  "*echte*" Reportagen. Natürlich Kartoons-möglichst frei von Gewalt und Dummheit.
Naja Ich muss sagen der Fernseher läuft nur selten. Wenn gucken wir Filme oder mal ab und an ne Serie. Ich habe schon seit 3 Wochen kein TV mehr geschaut. 3 Stunden warens...äh.RTL2...nachts

Leider hat sich Disney in den Letzten 15 Jahren in etwas verwandelt dem nichts mehr an ihrer Arbeit liegt kein Herzblut.Nur Geld Machen im Vordergrund. Wirtschaftlich ja/Disneyhaft Nein
Sie Ruhen sich auf den Lorbeeren aus dies "Walt Disney" damals mit seiner Truppe erschaffen hat.
Kaum noch Qualtität


----------



## xDave78 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Simpsons im weichgespülten Disneylook mit reizfreien Inhalten vor .


tbh...genau das haben wir doch auch damals schon gehört, als sie LucasFilm übernommen haben. Alle 30 Minuten eine melodramische Einlage in StarWars und so..Haha...witzig. Heute will keiner mehr was davon wissen. Genaugenommen sind die letzten 3 Filme unter Disney sogar weniger kitschig als Ep1-3.  Entsprechend bist Du mit dem Bash ein bisschen spät dran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

So sehr ich auch vieles aus dem Hause Disney mag, durch diesen Deal wird es ein ziemlich starkes Ungleichgewicht der Hollywood-Kräfte geben. Disney hat ja bereits in den vergangene 10 Jahren ganz dicke geshoppt. Pixar, Marvel, LucasFilm, nun Fox... Wäre das nicht ein Fall fürs Kartellamt? Disney baut sich doch überdeutlich zum Monopolisten auf.

Naja... Eine einzige positive Sache die darin sehe: Vielleicht kommen wir ja nun endlich zu den Original-Fassungen der Star Wars-Ur-Trilogie und müssen uns nicht mehr mit den gespecialten Editions rumquälen. Die Rechte zu denen lagen ja bekanntlich noch bei Fox.


----------



## MXDoener (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Könnte von der Taktik her das Ende für Netflex sein.
> 
> Diese Akquirierung beinhaltet viele Lizensen hinter denen viele der gezeigten Produkte auf Netflex stehen.
> Alle Marvel`s, alle animierten Hollywood Filme und viele beliebte und bekannte Serien wie Lost zB.
> ...



Bekomme Augenkrebs bei NetFlex...

NETFLIX, MIT "I"...meine Fresse!

Und Probanden gibt es bei Wissenschaftlichen Versuchen, nicht beim Krieg. Da heißen die Kombattant!


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Simpsons im weichgespülten Disneylook mit reizfreien Inhalten vor .Homer trinkt nur noch Light Bier und alle werden ala Körperfresserfilm zu Ned Flanders Klonen .Gelegentliche Musikaleinlagen werden zum Standard und political corectness zur obersten Pflicht für die Drehbücher .Jeder Seriencharakter bekommt seine eigene pre/sequel Serie und das ganze Exclusiv zu sehen bei Disneystreams .
> 
> War nicht irgendwo mal eine Herr der Ringe Serie im Gespräch ?



Hör auf ey der Anspruch der Produzenten von den Simpsons hat eh nach gelassen.
Heutzutage werden Homer und Bart nur noch als Dumme Volltrottel dargestellt.
Lisa ist nicht mehr Intelligent-zurückhaltend sondern jetzt elitär, ab und zu ein Blödchen. 
Marge ist gar nicht mehr standhaft und lässt alles was "der Dumme" Homer macht so durchgehen.
Maggie ist... maggie aber Angriffslustiger.
Moe ist nicht mehr so cool ekelig und sarkastisch
Baney ist einfach nur noch betrunken...
Krusty ist zu einem Abgehalfterten depressiven geworden
Montgomery Burns nicht mehr der fiese alte Chef, nur noch ein gemeiner alter Mann..
....
..
Aber Tingle Tangle Bob ist besser^^

Die machen inzwischen aus jedem schei* ne´ Serie Sogar Lethal Weapon-Danny Glovver wird durch Whats up Dad Komiker ersetzt....
Aber irgendjemand unterstützt ja den Verfall des Fernsehn´s. Keine Kultur. wo sich Jemand gedanken gemacht hat wie es wohl ankommt in den Köpfen.

RTL Untertitelt sogar die eigenen Protagonisten. Weil man sie sonst nicht verteht oder nicht verstehen will..Abartig. Produzenten machen sich über Schauspieler und Zuschauer gleichermaßen Lustig....


----------



## e4syyy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Aber gut:
- Ich find es auch nicht toll, dass Disney 21st Century Fox eingesackt hat.
- Episode 7 war ein solider Film mit etwas vielen Kopien aus Episode 4. Jetzt nach Teil 8 gefällt mir Episode 7 aber deutlich besser wie vorher.
- Rogue One war von Anfang bis ende ein geiler Film.
- Episode 8 ist nach 2x schauen für mich der beste Star Wars Film nach Episode 5, 6 und 3. Es waren richtig epische Momente dabei! Aber natürlich auch paar schlechte wie schon in Episode 1-6 von George Lucas. In dem Film ist mehr Star Wars, als du denkst! Daher unterstelle ich dir einfach ein bisschen fehlendes "wissen" ohne es abwertend oder beleidigend zu meinen.

Und nein ich bin kein RTL gucker. (Schon Jahre kein FreeTV mehr.) Bekomme kein Harz 4 und Tele 5, was ist das?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ich habe jeden Teil gesehen. Weiß wer Produziert hat wer Regie gefürt hat und wer "Mit"endscheidungsrechte hatte. Das steht überall geschrieben, wenn man nur sucht.
Und nur aus diesem Grund weil ich das weiß darf ich mir eine diskreditierende Meinung zu diesem Thema bilden.
Disney war mal gut jetz kaufen die einfach nur noch auf, worunter die Qualität und der Markt sichtbar gelitten hat/Leiden- in den letzten Jahren
Das ist jetzt einfach nur ein weiteres "Baueropfer" der dem Vorgehen zum Opfer fällt. Und das ganze ist deutlich sichtbar in den Neuen Disney Produktionen



Ich schrieb nichts von Harz 4 oder "aus dem" Ghetto. Studieren ist leider kein Qualitäts merkmal mehr. Das kann ja bald jeder machen. Auch wenn "manche" Studierte sich Vielleicht was darauf Einbilden. Ich lasse nicht Grundsätzlich Menschen die Studiert haben den Vortritt bei der Bewerbung/Einstellung. Auch nicht in der Verwaltung.

Wenn ich Filme sehe dann gucke ich genau hin.
Wenn bei James Bond auf einem fahrend Zug Gerannt wird. Oben über den Ausleger/Knickarm eines Baggers wo extra ein blech hingeschweißt wurde damit er da überhaupt laufen kann damit es "Cool" aussieht. Dennn in wirklichkeit ist da nur der nackte Zylinder, wo man nicht Drüber renne könnte schon gar nich auf einem Fahrend zug.
Oder der Film 21:
Kamera nahaufnahme. Ohne Speielerische veränderung
Schnitt 1: Pickel am Hals/ Hintergrund 6 aufgedeckte Karten
Schnitt 2:  Pickel weg 4 Zugedeckte Karten...
Schnitt 3: 6 zugedeckte Karten kein Pikel aber Mikrofon im Bild....

So in der Reihenfolge müsst das gewesen sein.. is schon ein paar Jahre hin:
Das zeigt mir das sich niemand vom Produzenten Team wirklich gedanken über den Film Gemacht hat.. einfach Lieblos Abgedreht fertig "Kohle"
Denn endweder zeige ich einen realistischen Film der realistisch bleibt! Oder ein Fasntasie-Film der nicht realistisch ist und auch keinen Anspruch dazu hat, oder es mit Humor überspielt.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich habe jeden Teil gesehen. Weiß wer Produziert hat wer Regie gefürt hat und wer "mit"endscheidungsrechte hatte. Das steht überall geschrieben, wenn man nur sucht.
> Und nur aus diesem Grund weil ich das weiß darf ich mir eine diskreditierende Meinung zu diesem Thema bilden.
> Disney war mal gut jetz kaufen die einfach nur noch auf worunter die Qualität und der Markt sichtbar gelitten hat/Leiden- in den letzten Jahren
> Das ist jetzt einfach nur ein weiteres "Baueropfer" der dem Vorgehen zum Opfer fällt. Und das ganze ist Deutlich sichtbar in den Neuen Disney Produktionen
> ...



Ok, danke. Damit bin ich dann etwas einig mit dir. Sorry, falls ich dir mit meinem blöden Kommentar auf die Füße getreten bin. 
Ich finde jedoch bei den neuen Star Wars Filmen hat Disney bis jetzt gute Qualität geliefert und gibt sich auch wirklich mühe! Bei Marvel oder anderen Disney Produktionen würde ich dir dann aber doch zustimmen.
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## DaStash (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ach du Schreck, die wollen so eine Art zweites Netflix werden, was auch erklärt warum man da zukünftig alle Titel abziehen wird. Finde ich nicht gut, dass solche eine Fragmentierung bei Streaminganbietern entsteht.



Atma schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Tag für die US-Contentindustrie. Das Krebsgeschwür namens The Walt Disney Company wird immer fetter und die Contentvielfalt immer weniger. Damit muss ich nun lebewohl zu den Marken Alien, Avatar & Co. sagen.


Wieso wird die Content-Vielfalt weniger, dass ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn?!^^
Das einzige was daran extrem kritisch ist, ist die Tatsache das Disney jetzt so viel Content bündelt und auf einer eigenen Plattform anbietet, so dass jetzt Medien interessiert user prime, Netflix, Disney und co abbonieren müssten, bei "gleicher" Content-Vielfalt.^^

MfG


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Damit bin ich dann etwas einig mit dir. Sorry, falls ich dir mit meinem blöden Kommentar auf die Füße getreten bin.
> Ich finde jedoch bei den neuen Star Wars Filmen hat Disney bis jetzt gute Qualität geliefert und gibt sich auch wirklich mühe! Bei Marvel oder anderen Disney Produktionen würde ich dir dann aber doch zustimmen.
> Schönen Tag noch.



Es gibt ja sicherlich schlechtere Filme es sind ja auch die viele Leute als Berater mit tätig. Die schon lange Star Wars betreuen. 
Disney hat es Ungewohnt/Unerwartet "Gut"(Nicht im Sinne von Finde ich gut^^) umgesetzt dafür das sie selbst "Aktion reiche " Filme nicht beherrschen. Das weiß Disney und deshalb kaufen die anderen Studios auf, die dies beherrschen um die eigene Marktsituatiton in anderen Genres aufzubauen/zu festigen. Nur das Mitsprache Recht bei der Produktion ist auch bei Star Wars ehr Kontraproduktiv ausgefallen.

"Saluer"


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ich finde es überhaupt gut, dass es mit Star Wars weiter geht.
Hätte George das Zeugs behalten, wäre nie wieder was Neues gekommen.
Also gut so, dass die Geschichte in Episode 7-9 weiter erzählt wird. Freut mich sehr, dass ich die alten Charaktere noch mal sehen konnte und super, dass es neue gibt, die die Geschichte weiter tragen.
Ebenso fand ich Rogue One gut.
Klar, Charakterentwicklung gab es da nicht. War aber auch nicht notwendig, denn jeder wusste ja im Prinzip, wie der Film enden wird. Aber er war gut gemacht und das Star Wars Feeling kam sehr gut rüber, auch wenn ich Darth Vader mehr Screentime gegönnt hätte.
Aber -- wer weiß, vielleicht bringt Disney ja noch einen Vader Film heraus.
Es gibt so viel zu erzählen, es gibt so viele Geschichten, die man aufgreifen und vertiefen könnte. Ein ganzes Universum wartet erkundet zu werden.
Und da Disney das nun weiter treibt, hoffe ich auf weitere gute Filme, die mich unterhalten werden.

Und dass die X-Men Reihe nun ins Marvel Universum einziehen kann, finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Amon (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ich warte ja schon darauf dass Luke Skywalker irgendwann anfängt zu singen, jetzt kann ich mich auch noch auf einen Chor aus Aliens freuen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> War nicht irgendwo mal eine Herr der Ringe Serie im Gespräch ?
> 
> Amazon verfilmt "Herr der Ringe" als TV-Serie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich sag' ja, solange die Kuh Milch gibt, wird sie gemolken.
Der Unterhaltungsbranche gehen seit Jahren die Ideen aus, deswegen gibt's auch so viele Fortsetzungen, Remakes, Reboots usw. usf.

Bei STAR WARS wird das nicht anders werden, die ganzen Geschichten vor, zwischen, nach und parallel zu den Fillmen wurde ja eigentlich schon erzählt (nennt sich Expanded Universe) aber damit kann Disney ja kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## lebowski22 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Hey ist doch super. Wir müssen uns bald keine Gedanken mehr um Politik machen, denn die wird in den nächsten 20 Jahren von dem Großkonzern entstanden aus Disney, Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Samsung & Co abgeschafft. 

Da interessieren mich die Filme nicht mehr.


----------



## SilentHunter (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



xDave78 schrieb:


> tbh...genau das haben wir doch auch damals schon gehört, als sie LucasFilm übernommen haben. Alle 30 Minuten eine melodramische Einlage in StarWars und so..Haha...witzig. Heute will keiner mehr was davon wissen. Genaugenommen sind die letzten 3 Filme unter Disney sogar weniger kitschig als Ep1-3.  Entsprechend bist Du mit dem Bash ein bisschen spät dran.



Ich meine mit reizfrei das die teilweise sehr kontroversen Inhalte die in der Serie thematisiert wurden wegfallen könnten .Was ich persönlich sehr schade finden würde da dies gerade etwas ist was für mich einen grossteil des reizes an der Serie ausmacht .Disney ist aber nicht besonders bekannt für seine Politischen oder Gesellschaftskritischen Kontent .


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sag' ja, solange die Kuh Milch gibt, wird sie gemolken.
> Der Unterhaltungsbranche gehen seit Jahren die Ideen aus, deswegen gibt's auch so viele Fortsetzungen, Remakes, Reboots usw. usf.
> 
> Bei STAR WARS wird das nicht anders werden, die ganzen Geschichten vor, zwischen, nach und parallel zu den Fillmen wurde ja eigentlich schon erzählt (nennt sich Expanded Universe) aber damit kann Disney ja kein Geld verdienen.


Ich würde nicht sagen dass die Ideen ausgehen, es fehlt lediglich der Mut etwas Neues zu probieren. 
Außerdem sind Sequel/Prequel/Remakes etc einfach eine sichere Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen. Nicht dass ich das gutheißen würde, aber es ist nunmal so^^


----------



## KiznaCat (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Atma schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass deine Meinung keine Gewichtung hat. Alien 1 & 2 werden immer meine Lieblingsteile bleiben, Prometheus gefiel mir ebenfalls und nachdem ich durch den schlechten Trailer und die negativen Kritiken mit niedrigen Erwartungen an Covenant ran bin, war ich doch ganz angenehm überrascht. Vom Drehbuch her eindeutig kein Meisterwerk, audiovisuell jedoch ganz schick.



1 und 2 waren auch gut.

3 War ugh, 4 war durch Script Doctors kaputt geschrieben.

Prometheus ist auch eher schlecht als Recht, wenn ich da nur an diese zwei Forscher denke die dümmer waren/sind als ein Trump. 
Die ganzen Charaktere in Prometheus sind einfach nur schwach.

Von daher war es auch ncith schwer mit Covenant den dritt besten Alien Film zu machen. Bis auf 1 und 2 ist das nun mal eher alles mau bis rotzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Shorebreak - Die perfekte Welle. Clark Little - Wellen Fotograf 7/10


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Also meine Kinder versuche ich nur Inteligentes Fernsehen schauen zu lassen wenn sie schauen- Dokus,  "*echte*" Reportagen.



Schon mal nachgesehen wie viele Dokus Disney produziert hat? Das sind schon eine ganze Menge! Bei vielen geht es hierbei um wilde Tiere, aber nicht alle.

Btw, zu Disney Realfilmen sag ich nur mal Tron, Pirates of the Caribbean, Tomorrowland?


----------



## nonsense (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



> Zum Disney-Konzern gehören nun die Marken ... aber auch Die Simpsons


Als Simpsons Fan kann ich da sagen das die bzw. einige Staffeln der letzten Jahre der Simpsons ohnehin nicht mehr das Gelbe von Ei waren aber nach bald 30 Jahren auch kein Wunder.
Unter Disney dürfte dann die Qualität dann noch weiter sinken oder gar das Ende einläuten.



> Wobei Disney stets Wert darauf legte, einigermaßen familienfreundlich zu sein.





> Und künftig ohne Alien, Avatar, Planet der Affen oder Akte X.


Ja Alien und familienfreundlich passt irgendwie so zusammen wie Benzin und Feuer.
Ich freue mich dann schon auf den brandneuen familienfreundlichen Alien Film made by Disney



Atma schrieb:


> The Walt Disney Company wird immer fetter und die  Contentvielfalt immer weniger. Damit muss ich nun lebewohl zu den Marken  Alien, Avatar & Co. sagen.


Wie du erkannt hast, kann man dann u.a Alien in die Tonne kloppen, eine weitere Perle vor die Säue geworfen.
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mich nach den zwei, mehr oder minder guten Crossover AvP aus dieser Serie ausgeklingt habe.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso wird die Content-Vielfalt weniger, dass ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn?!^^


Hmm je mehr einer an Rechten an bestimmten früheren und heutigen starken Marken hat werden diese Marken auch so lange durchgekaut bis sie der allerletzte nicht mehr sehen kann.
Aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht macht das durchaus Sinn, weil man ja Geld (und noch mehr Geld) mit möglichst wenig Aufwand und Kosten verdienen will.
Aus Sicht der Konsumenten verringert sich die Vielfalt weil eben, wie schon erwähnt, der selbe Content (Marken!!) in abgewandelter Form, geänderter Story etc pp. immer und immer wieder über die Leinwand flattert.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sag' ja, solange die Kuh Milch gibt, wird sie gemolken.
> Der Unterhaltungsbranche gehen seit Jahren die Ideen aus, deswegen  gibt's auch so viele Fortsetzungen, Remakes, Reboots usw. usf.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen dass die Ideen ausgehen, es fehlt lediglich der Mut etwas Neues zu probieren.
> Außerdem sind Sequel/Prequel/Remakes etc einfach eine sichere  Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen. Nicht dass ich das gutheißen würde, aber  es ist nunmal so^^


So unrecht hat er aber nun auch nicht.
Wie in der Spieleindustrie, da gibts ja auch nur noch Fortsetzungen von längst ausgelutschten Reihen, Remakes, Reboots usw. 
Spielverfilmungen und Filmverspielungen haben auch nicht den erhofften "Wandel" gebracht weil eben eher schlecht als recht umgesetzt, irgendwann ist auch die letzte Idee ausgedacht und alles war schon mal da und nicht mehr neu. Ein neues Genre kann man eben nicht von Heut auf Morgen erschaffen.

Eine Simpsonsfolge hat mal die Satire zu der jetztigen Ideenlosigkeit (der Filmindustrie) ganz gut getroffen.
Film on Vimeo





KiznaCat schrieb:


> 1 und 2 waren auch gut.
> 
> 3 War ugh, 4 war durch Script Doctors kaputt geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Jup Teil 1 und 2 waren gut, besser in der DC Fassung.
Teil 3 war ansich nicht soo schlecht, nur die Kinofassung lässt schon einige Fragen offen die man eben nur in der wesentlich längeren DC zu Gesicht bekommt und somit in der DC auch sehenswerter.

Teil 4, naja die Grundidee ganz nett aber umsetzung mies.


----------



## MircoSfot (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Disney....Ein Verein was pornografische, homosexuelle und satanistische Hintergründe hat, existiert noch immer. Traurig. Alleine das Logo offenbart die Zahlen 666, drecks Satanistenschweine. Oóps, hab ich das gerade geschrieben.


----------



## Rollora (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Disney....Ein Verein was pornografische, homosexuelle und satanistische Hintergründe hat, existiert noch immer. Traurig. Alleine das Logo offenbart die Zahlen 666, drecks Satanistenschweine. Oóps, hab ich das gerade geschrieben.


Lol welche Laus ist dir über die Leber gelaufen? Vergangenheit darf auch mal Vergangenheit sein. Gerade wenn man aus Deutschland kommt sollte man das akzeptieren oder sind da alle nach wie vor Nazis?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Disney....Ein Verein was pornografische, homosexuelle und satanistische Hintergründe hat, existiert noch immer. Traurig. Alleine das Logo offenbart die Zahlen 666, drecks Satanistenschweine. Oóps, hab ich das gerade geschrieben.





Dieses Schneewitchen ist schon ein heißes Luder. Und dann wohnt die noch mit sieben Männern zusammen! Pornographisch - definitiv! 

Ganz zu schweigen von der Zahl 666. Die sieht man im Logo ganz offensichtlich links... ähm, nein, rechts... öhm irgendwo in der Mitte... ach, auf jeden Fall sieht man das da irgendwo! Diese Satanisten unterlaufen uns doch schon seit Jahrzehnten mit ihrem ganzen satanischen Dreck! Man denke nur an Bambi, Bernhard und Bianca, ganz zu schweigen von Arielle (eine Frau mit Fischschwanz - unnatürlich und daher eindeutig satanisch) oder gar Aladin. Da kommt sogar ein satanischer Geist drin vor!

Und schließlich noch die ganze eklige Homosexualität in den Disney-Machwerken. Ich hätte mich fast selber beim Betrachten der Muppets Weihnachtsgeschichte mit Schwulsein angesteckt, so erregend männlich wird Kermit dargestellt! Glücklicherweise kam dann diese scharfe Schnalle Miss Piggi in Bild und hat mich gerettet. Danach musste ich nur noch drei Monate lang ins Umerziehungskamp für geständige Homosexuelle und alles war wieder im Lot. 

Junge, du musst deinen Aluhut auch ab und zu mal absetzen, damit du mehr Luft an den Kopf bekommst.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Ey!

Ihr kennt eindeutig die verstecken Botschaften in den Disney-Filmen nicht: #WTF: Diese versteckten nackten Bruste aus einem Disney-Zeichentrickfilm blieben mehr als 20 Jahre lang unentdeckt - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Is doch ganz klar, der Verein hat über Jahrzehnte hinweg die westliche Jugend verperviert, noch schlimmer als Pornos!!!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Disney wird STAR WARS ausschlachten bis zum geht-nicht-mehr.
> 
> Nach dieser Trilogie wird ja noch eine kommen und danach sehr wahrscheinlich nochmal eine. Wenn es nach Disney ginge, würden wahrscheinlich sogar noch von Herr der Ringe oder Harry Potter nochmal Filme kommen, Hauptsache die Kuh wird gemolken bis sich kein Geld mehr drucken lässt.
> 
> Wie Disney es geschafft hat, so dermaßen mein liebstes Kindheitsmärchen kaputt zu machen, ist wirklich beispiellos.



Nicht nur Star Wars. Wer mal bei Disney Channel / Disney XD rein gezappt hat stellt fest: Die Neuauflage der guten alten Zeichentrickserie "DuckTales" ist irgendwie auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Schon die deutsche Synchronisation ist besch...eiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Dann gibt es noch zu der Neuauflage eine komisch jaulende Titelmusik und man ist sofort taub oder wünscht es sich. Nicht mal der Bundesprüfstelle sind die Hupen aufgefallen. Ich verstehe den Aufriss eh nicht das man als Baby genötigt wird dort zu tanken und dann ist es plötzlich Pfui Bah


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Aufriss eh nicht das man als Baby genötigt wird dort zu tanken und dann ist es plötzlich Pfui Bah



Also, ich finde Brüste immer noch ganz in Ordnung und nicht Pfui Bah. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## KiznaCat (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Bei Pulp Fiction,  The Nightmare Before Christmas, Arachnophobia, oder The Sixt Sense würde ich übrigens  nicht wirklich von Familien Freundlich reden.

Disney konnte schon immer anders. Aber einige wissen irgendwie gar nicht was da so alles zu Disney gehört.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



KiznaCat schrieb:


> Bei Pulp Fiction,  The Nightmare Before Christmas, Arachnophobia, oder The Sixt Sense würde ich übrigens  nicht wirklich von Familien Freundlich reden.
> 
> Disney konnte schon immer anders. Aber einige wissen irgendwie gar nicht was da so alles zu Disney gehört.



Sieh an, das wusste ich auch nicht, aber angesichts der breiten Aufstellung, die Disney schon lange anstrebt, auch keine Überraschung. Alles gute Filme, im Falle von Pulp Fiction sogar einer meiner persönlichen Top Ten der besten Filme aller Zeiten. Danke dafür, Disney 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## KiznaCat (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Sieh an, das wusste ich auch nicht, aber angesichts der breiten Aufstellung, die Disney schon lange anstrebt, auch keine Überraschung. Alles gute Filme, im Falle von Pulp Fiction sogar einer meiner persönlichen Top Ten der besten Filme aller Zeiten. Danke dafür, Disney
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Pulp Fiction war interessanterweise ein Versuch vom Miramax manager damals, wie weit Disney ihn gehen lässt. *g*


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Nicht nur Star Wars. Wer mal bei Disney Channel / Disney XD rein gezappt hat stellt fest: Die Neuauflage der guten alten Zeichentrickserie "DuckTales" ist irgendwie auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Schon die deutsche Synchronisation ist besch...eiden.


Hast du eine Zeitmaschine? Die (Deutsche) läuft doch erst ab dem 22. Dez. (PayTV).
Zur Synchro: Wolverine als Dagobert.

Aber Disney ist damit nicht alleine, vieles was früher große Erfolge waren, wird heute neu aufgelegt. Und gerade bei den Zeichentrick-Serien gibt man sich nur wenig Mühe etwas gutes abzuliefern. Sieht man allein schon beim Grafikstil. Anstatt zeitlosem Zeichentrick, wird billigstes bis billiges CGI verwendet.
Lieber bei den Originalen bleiben (ist es halt 4:3 anstatt 16:9), und es zum 100. mal Wiederholen. Gerade bei Serien die sich vor allem an Kinder richten, fällt das diesen doch nicht auf. Und vlt. schauen auch die (Groß-)Eltern mit zu, um in Nostalgie zu schwelgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



> Und gerade bei den Zeichentrick-Serien gibt man sich nur wenig Mühe  etwas gutes abzuliefern. Sieht man allein schon beim Grafikstil. Anstatt  zeitlosem Zeichentrick, wird billigstes bis billiges CGI verwendet.


Ist das bei den ganzen Kinderkanälen die fast 24/7 senden noch ein Wunder? Da bleibt nur Platz für Trash und Plunder um die Kids frühzeitig zu verdummen.
Immer mehr Kanäle,  gute Ideen die man von anderen Sendern abkupfert, Nachäfferei sowie billige Neuauflagen etc. da versinkt die Qualität schneller als die Titanic nach dem Biss vom Eisbär


----------



## KiznaCat (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

*hüstel*

Ich glaube ihr beiden verdrängt gerade wieviel schlechte Zeichentrick Serien es in den 70gern, 80gern, und 90gern gab.

Und ich würde das CGI auch nicht  unbedingt als billig bezeichnen.  Ein Großteil der Serien Heute kostet sehr viel mehr als damals.
Und Serien, vor allem Kinder Serien, passen sich auch an Gegebenheiten an.

Und Dr Bakterius, ich wage zu bezweifeln das die Kinder von Zeichentrick jeglicher art Verdummen. Das liegt eher an unsrem Bildungssystem, und daran das viele Eltern sich einfach nciht mit ihren Kindern beschäftigen wollen.
Ist halt einfacher das Kind vor den Fernseher oder eine der vielen SPiele Konsolen zu setzen, als mit ihm selber Zeit zu verbringen.


----------



## Homerclon (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



KiznaCat schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> 
> Ich glaube ihr beiden verdrängt gerade wieviel schlechte Zeichentrick Serien es in den 70gern, 80gern, und 90gern gab.


Mir ging es nur um die Neuauflagen. Das es damals nur gute Zeichentrick-Serien gab hatte ich nicht behauptet. Ich denke auch nicht das dies Dr. Bakterius meinte.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgesehen wie viele Dokus Disney produziert hat? Das sind schon eine ganze Menge! Bei vielen geht es hierbei um wilde Tiere, aber nicht alle.
> 
> Btw, zu Disney Realfilmen sag ich nur mal Tron, Pirates of the Caribbean, Tomorrowland?



Ja Dokus früher... Und Realfilm Produktionen bei Disney wie ich sagte fast immer "Schlecht" gemacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



> Ich glaube ihr beiden verdrängt gerade wieviel schlechte Zeichentrick Serien es in den 70gern, 80gern, und 90gern gab.


Bj 62, der erste Gucki kam wo ich 8 war ( mehr Landkind und wo es nur ging Draußen ) und man hatte selten etwas sehen können / dürfen. So mit ca 30 hatte ich mich mehr ans TV gewöhnt aber erst ums Millenium nahm der Konsum zu. Beim zappen fiel es mir halt auf was für seltsames Zeugs dort in den entsprechenden Kanälen zu sehen ist und was ich Gedanklich mit der eigenen Kindheit verbinde.
Klar ist es einfacher den Fernseher als Erziehungsberechtigten einzubeziehen aber ich finde einfach das in der modernen Zeit viel Schund gefertigt wird aus meiner Sicht und meinem persönlichen GEschmack. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das zu meiner Zeit keinen Dreck gab nur ich war nie wirklich ein Konsument. Hausarrest war für mich die schlimmste Strafe, über Fernsehverbot habe ich gelacht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Hast du eine Zeitmaschine? Die (Deutsche) läuft doch erst ab dem 22. Dez. (PayTV).
> Zur Synchro: Wolverine als Dagobert.
> 
> Aber Disney ist damit nicht alleine, vieles was früher große Erfolge waren, wird heute neu aufgelegt. Und gerade bei den Zeichentrick-Serien gibt man sich nur wenig Mühe etwas gutes abzuliefern. Sieht man allein schon beim Grafikstil. Anstatt zeitlosem Zeichentrick, wird billigstes bis billiges CGI verwendet.
> Lieber bei den Originalen bleiben (ist es halt 4:3 anstatt 16:9), und es zum 100. mal Wiederholen. Gerade bei Serien die sich vor allem an Kinder richten, fällt das diesen doch nicht auf. Und vlt. schauen auch die (Groß-)Eltern mit zu, um in Nostalgie zu schwelgen.



Ich hab Duck Tales früher gerne gesehen und bin gespannt, wie die Neuauflage sein wird.
Die neue Biene Maja CGI Serie fand ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht gemacht. Eben was Neues.
Ich selbst würde mich ja sehr über eine Neuauflegung von Captain Future freuen. 
Natürlich mit der Musik von Christian Bruhn.


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



KiznaCat schrieb:


> 1 und 2 waren auch gut.
> 
> 3 War ugh, 4 war durch Script Doctors kaputt geschrieben.
> 
> ...



absolut 
es liegt eher daran das ATMA noch zu klein war für teil 1 und 2


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



MXDoener schrieb:


> Bekomme Augenkrebs bei NetFlex...
> 
> NETFLIX, MIT "I"...meine Fresse!
> 
> Und Probanden gibt es bei Wissenschaftlichen Versuchen, nicht beim Krieg. Da heißen die Kombattant!



Super danke.
Du hast "Disnep" übersehen anstatt Disney.

Trotzdem danke du bist echt der geilste!


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



KiznaCat schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> 
> Ich glaube ihr beiden verdrängt gerade wieviel schlechte Zeichentrick Serien es in den 70gern, 80gern, und 90gern gab.
> 
> ...


Und es gab auch sehr viele gute Zeichentrickserien, und diese werden jetzt verunstaltet. 
Das CGI sieht billig aus und ist definitiv billiger als wirkliche Zeichnungen. Es geht schneller, man muss nicht mehr Bild für Bild per Hand zeichnen. 
Es kostet mehr? Hmmm, dafür hätte ich erstens gern einen Beleg, und andererseits da auch mit bereinigter Inflation.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und es gab auch sehr viele gute Zeichentrickserien, und diese werden jetzt verunstaltet.
> Das CGI sieht billig aus und ist definitiv billiger als wirkliche Zeichnungen. Es geht schneller, man muss nicht mehr Bild für Bild per Hand zeichnen.
> Es kostet mehr? Hmmm, dafür hätte ich erstens gern einen Beleg, und andererseits da auch mit bereinigter Inflation.



CGI ist schon cool. Man muss das aus aktuellen Kinderaugen sehen und nicht mit den eigenen Kindheitswahrnehmungen vergleichen. Ob es teurer ist? Kann gut sein, der Aufwand für gutes CGI ist schon groß, dazu kommt noch die Vertonung die im Vergleich zu früher auch aufwändiger ist siehe Orchestersound, 5.1 Sound etc..

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Kann man überhaupt ohne den eigenen Nachwuchs etwas aktuell auf dem Kinderniveau wahrnehmen. Was man früher schon nicht mochte löst sicherlich selbst in einer Neuauflage keine Begeisterungsstürme aus.
Das diese aktuellen Serien unbeding teurer sind würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Früher war der Konsum mehr geregelt und eine Ausstrahlung erfolgte nicht wirklich immer täglich womit man weniger auf Halde produzieren musste und ein Stop wäre auch nicht sooteuer gekommen. In der heutigen Zeit muss man ja schon deutlich mehr in der Hinterhand haben bei quasi täglicher Sendung mit mitunter mehrer Folgen nacheinander. Dadurch könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen das mit der mehrfachen täglichen Sendungen + Wiederholungen ein Hype erzeugt wird


----------



## KiznaCat (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und es gab auch sehr viele gute Zeichentrickserien, und diese werden jetzt verunstaltet.
> Das CGI sieht billig aus und ist definitiv billiger als wirkliche Zeichnungen. Es geht schneller, man muss nicht mehr Bild für Bild per Hand zeichnen.
> Es kostet mehr? Hmmm, dafür hätte ich erstens gern einen Beleg, und andererseits da auch mit bereinigter Inflation.



Der Lohn ist deutlich angestiegen seit den 70gern. Hinzu kommt in der tat Inflation. Eine Folge Star Trek The Next Generation war damals als es produziert wurde mit 1 Millionen USD pro Folge bereits sehr Teuer. Heute würde man da einige Millionen mehr pro Folge ausgeben müssen. Und das hat nciht nur mit Inflation und Lohn zu tun.

Ähnlich verhält es sich bei Zeichentrick und CGI.

Nicht nur sind kosten durch Lohn und Inflation gestiegen, sondern auch der Aufwand der Produktionen. (Qualität, details etc.) So eine Folge Star Wars Clone Wars kostete auch um die 1 Millionen, und das obwohl großteils in einem Niedriglohnland (China) produziert wurde.

Und jetzt mach das mal gezeichnet, viel Spaß bei den Kosten. Das lohnt sich vorne und hinten nicht,  und selbst bei Anime setzt man immer mehr und mehr CGI ein, da es sonst zu teuer wird. (Wobei man bei Anime traditionell eigentlich weniger Frames/Bilder verwendet werden, und dadurch die kosten durchaus geringer sind als bei Cartoons. Wobei man da vielleicht auch schon auf höhere Bilder/Frames gegangen ist über die letzten par Jahre)


Und DaStash hat da durchaus recht, man muss das auch aus heutigen Kinderaugen sehen und da kommt CGI einiges besser an. Zeig denen mal HeMan... wobei nicht mal mir das heute noch Zusagt, das ist Qualitativ einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Homerclon (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*

Wenn man CGI verwendet, dann sollte das aber trotzdem nicht so aussehen als sei es um die Jahrtausendwende entstanden. Wobei bereits da ziemlich hohe Qualität erreicht werden konnte.

Wirkt es beim erscheinen schon alt, ist es morgen bereits veraltet.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Disney übernimmt 21st Century Fox für 52,4 Milliarden USD*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und es gab auch sehr viele gute Zeichentrickserien, und diese werden jetzt verunstaltet.
> Das CGI sieht billig aus und ist definitiv billiger als wirkliche Zeichnungen. Es geht schneller, man muss nicht mehr Bild für Bild per Hand zeichnen.
> Es kostet mehr? Hmmm, dafür hätte ich erstens gern einen Beleg, und andererseits da auch mit bereinigter Inflation.



Hast du den CGI Disney Film zu Dschungelbuch gesehen ?


----------

